# Cement Industry and Energy Conservation



## Eng.Amr H (19 مارس 2007)

الروابط التاليه لثلاث كتب عن صناعة الاسمنت 

http://www.bvt.umweltbundesamt.de/archiv-e/escementandlime-e.pdf

http://publications.environment-agency.gov.uk/pdf/GEHO1105BJVK-e-e.pdf?lang=_e

http://www.unido.org/userfiles/PuffK/cement.pdf


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا مان


----------



## badreco_73 (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا و لو فى كتاب فى مجال ماكينات مصانع الاسمنت يكون مفيد بالنسبة لى و شكرا


----------



## بوندير (30 مارس 2007)

_أولا شكر على المشاركة_
_ثانيا لو ممكن كتب عن الإسمنت المستعملة في الحفرcement of drilling_


----------

